
Meet The Citigroup Trader Who Gets Prostitutes To Pose For Him - eugenejen
http://www.businessinsider.com/meet-the-citigroup-trader-who-gets-prostitutes-to-pose-for-him-2012-2
======
esalazar
Check out the flickr stream. The stories are haunting.
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/41042736@N07>

